# Favourite Canadian Under Ground Lab???



## canadianbuilt (May 2, 2014)

I would like some more insight on the Canadian ugl market. Please post your favourite labs available in Canada, or best Canadian ugl you have used. Please no reps, Thanks everyone!


----------



## canadianbuilt (May 2, 2014)

241 views and no votes, sigh*


----------



## losieloos (May 3, 2014)

I voted hehe.


----------



## event462 (May 3, 2014)

I voted  but in fairness I've only HEARD about them so thats how they got my vote. Sorry.


----------



## nightster (May 3, 2014)

I would have no idea who vote for


----------



## canadianbuilt (May 3, 2014)

haha thanks guys, maybe in time the poll will fill with votes.


----------



## palmerz (May 5, 2014)

I said aml.... but ive only used aml, medistar, ep, and OP... none of the other ones listed in the poll... but out of the ones ive done aml is the best... take that Europe and the states lol!


----------



## Trust (Jun 23, 2014)

AML is my favourite


----------



## grantster (Jul 16, 2014)

i've been happy with Andromed (AML) and GenSys


----------



## Kazmir (Jul 18, 2014)

Been using strictly Orion for the last 2 years with amazing results, In the past have used or acquired for friends AML, newport labs, teragon, innovagen, Topline, Helix, Boss, Northern, medi,  etc


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 3, 2014)

I've tried andromed t300, t400, and the var. the oils were good. Not great. But good. And I believe my var was dbol. 
Anybody else have any expierence with andromed.


----------

